# Military Intelligence - Primary Reserves



## Mileender (17 Dec 2004)

Does anybody know anything about the training you get for the intelligence reserve? I'm in the process of enlisting in the reserve, and I'm interested in intelligence. Does anybody know what they do exactly? What kind of skills they need? What kinds of people they attract? Is it a trade, and is there training for it? 

Any thoughts/advice/insights on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## chrisf (17 Dec 2004)

http://www.jointheforces.com/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=1057

From what I understand, you spend a lot of time looking at pictures.


----------



## chrisf (17 Dec 2004)

And in case you're wondering, you won't be doing James Bond type stuff.


----------



## mdh (17 Dec 2004)

let's not go down that road again - substitute military intelligence for CSIS ;D

http://army.ca/forums/threads/23690.15.html


----------



## Korus (17 Dec 2004)

You only need to start the topic once.

Lets keep it to the other topic you started earlier; http://army.ca/forums/threads/23892.0.html.

Further, Int is one of those trades were you should listen to people who are currently in / have formerly been in the trade, as opposed to what people think Int does. There are a few Int Branch members lurking around here.

Just A Sig Op hit the nail on the head with this comment:


> And in case you're wondering, you won't be doing James Bond type stuff.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Dec 2004)

For a basic backgrounder on what the branch does, go to www.intbranch.org

The Reserve Intelligence Companies are all Army, and focus on Combat Intelligence...which I will post some details on later (when I'm not quite as drunk as I am just now...) is you are interested. 

 ;D

*hic*
J.M.


----------



## FredDaHead (20 Dec 2004)

Just wondering... To be in the reg intelligence you have to transfer into it, right? Does it work the same for res intelligence? Meaning, would one have to go through some time in another res MOC before joining the res intel?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (21 Dec 2004)

Pretty much. Currently, 3 Int Company in Halifax is the only reserve unit hiring off the street. I'm told that they are planning to change that policy in a year or so, once numbers are up where they want them. 

Looking at your forum profile, you're from Monteal. In that case I would call 4 Int Coy in Montreal and find out their requirements, in case they have changed the remuster policy. 

Cheers, 

J.M.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (23 Dec 2004)

Just a further to Mr. Morash's last. There are some pretty big differences between a regular force Int Op and a Reserve Int Op. First off, a Reg Int Op has a five-month long QL5A in Kingston, where they train to conduct Land, Air, and Naval intelligence operations, in addition to the basic Int stuff (collation, data management, analysis, Int theory). On the Reserve side, The Army Reserve only trains Int Ops to conduct land operations (plus the basic int stuff), and the course is a shorter version to what the Regulars get (7 weeks total for the QL 3&4). A good deal of experience is gained through additional training at the unit, and through experience developed over time. 

Second, while there are many different types of jobs that Int Operators can work in, none of them really qualify as "James Bond"-style activities.   While Sir Ian Flemming was inspired to create the James Bond character because of his involvement with SOE during the Second World War, the modern Int Op does nothing like that. This is a bit of a stereotype that some folks who have no exposure to what we do seem to have, including some folks who are new to the unit and are as yet untrained.   

If anyone has any other questions, is there is a fair bit of into out there on what we do. As I mentioned earlier, www.intbranch.org is a good link for background material. 

Additionally, 2 Intelligence Company in Toronto also had a very good website, which was available on both the Internet and the DIN. I recommend anyone who is interested/curious about what we do to check out those websites. 

 :dontpanic:
J.M.


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Dec 2004)

Hey there guys.....I just wanted to say hey to the fellas in 3Int coy.........I have passed all my tests and medical and all that good stuff.  Now Im just waiting for the call!!  
   Hope to be there soon
Steve
Ps-----  Do you have any idea when the next group will be called for BMQ?  Will it be summertime?
THanks


----------



## Korus (24 Dec 2004)

> Pretty much. Currently, 3 Int Company in Halifax is the only reserve unit hiring off the street. I'm told that they are planning to change that policy in a year or so, once numbers are up where they want them.



We're currently hiring off the street in 6 Coy right now, same reason - so we can get the numbers up.


----------



## OatmealSavage (7 Jan 2005)

No James Bond stuff is OK because he's clearly a wanker.  
6 Int is in Edmonton right? Do they have or need any Int people working in Calgary, maybe at the Brigade HQ? Are the Int staff positions in the regiments filled by the Infantry or Armour MOCs? Do they bother with Int staff at Mewata? Combat Int looks interesting to me but I live in Cowtown. It would be a long commute on Wednesday night.  :crybaby:


----------



## BruceR (19 Jan 2005)

That 2 Intelligence Company website is at http://www.2intcoy.org


----------



## johnny_boy (19 Jan 2005)

What will you do in reserve intelligence? Lots and lots of recognition.... "That's a T-72!"


And whoever is joining 3 Int, welcome... Tomorrow is parade night, see you there.


----------



## Gmen (8 Sep 2005)

For the member asking about Calgary.....yes we are currently recrtg....6 Int jst stood up a detachment there so if you are interested go see your rectg center or give us a call at (780) 973 4011 - 5283....and if you think all we do is look at pretty pictures  ...well currently the Pl I am with has people in 3 theatres of Ops....and suporting of what is left of the reg force structure.....damn you go walk into a Reg Fr unit and you might find more res people feeling in slots dan the reg guys.....reality bites.....


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2005)

Gmen

You'll have to clean up your spelling and Grammar for your Briefings and Death by PowerPoint.....


----------



## Gmen (10 Sep 2005)

funny....everyone is giving me the same advice.....and they are right....spelling and gramar has never been my strong point....and I dont think it ever will.....but as long as the msg gets across.......  ....


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> We're currently hiring off the street in 6 Coy right now, same reason - so we can get the numbers up.



3Int currently has approx 78 people and they are looking at adding another 90 or so.
They are the largest Res Int Coy in Atlantic Canada


----------



## Arctic Acorn (10 Sep 2005)

Minor correction...3 Int is the ONLY Int unit in Atlantic Canada. Then Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa, Winnipeg, Edmonton, then Vancouver. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Sorry, my bad.

I have been sleep deprived the last week and had a few to many last night so I was living on water and advil this morning when i posted that..LOL


----------



## abeauchamp (23 Sep 2005)

In Montreal (4 Int) we provide almost all of the Int staff at HQ in Longue-Pointe, and deploy mobs of people every year.  We had 7 guys in Bosnia last year, and at least 4 in Afghanistan.  We've had guys in the CAR, Haiti and other places I can't be bothered to remember.

Anybody seriously considering military intelligence as a TRADE, and not as cop-out from their former trades, should get in right quick.  Loads of opportunities and tons of good work.  We do not stare at pictures and id tanks all day.  That's the TECH INT guys... 

The contrast between doing a tour as a combat arms guy and a tour as an Int Op is literally night and day.

We did recruit off the street at one point, but the results were...interesting.

And no, there is no James Bond stuff, but we have better chances of working with the James Bond guys on tour than anyone else.  

Love the posts guys, long time reader first-time poster.


Cheers!


----------



## shorinsakka (17 Aug 2007)

abeauchamp said:
			
		

> The contrast between doing a tour as a combat arms guy and a tour as an Int Op is literally night and day.



This is an old thread, but I am curious.  Would anyone care to elucidate?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2007)

shorinsakka said:
			
		

> elucidate?



I'll admit it, i had to look it up........


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Aug 2007)

Gmen said:
			
		

> For the member asking about Calgary.....yes we are currently recrtg....6 Int jst stood up a detachment there so if you are interested go see your rectg center or give us a call at (780) 973 4011 - 5283....and if you think all we do is look at pretty pictures  ...well currently the Pl I am with has people in 3 theatres of Ops....and suporting of what is left of the reg force structure.....damn you go walk into a Reg Fr unit and you might find more res people feeling in slots dan the reg guys.....reality bites.....



That must have been real recent  or some people have not gotten the word yet. This is long over due especially for this area and given the amount of suitable retired resources that would be more than happy to rejoin the colors in their former 
trade(s). 

Most have shyed away as there was no firm time ling time for a stand up aside from the usual 18mos worth of  "it's coming" and yes the drive back and forth to Edmonton was another factor.


----------



## shorinsakka (17 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'll admit it, i had to look it up........



My cunning tactic of obfuscation succeeded.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2007)

shorinsakka said:
			
		

> My cunning tactic of obfuscation succeeded.  ;D



yeah...you sound all edumacated-like

I went to loonieversity too.....i can use big words


----------



## scoutfinch (17 Aug 2007)

shorinsakka said:
			
		

> My cunning tactic of obfuscation succeeded.  ;D




Dood... this post was almost 2 years old and you resurrected it for small talk?  

Necroposting at its finest!


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Aug 2007)

And still no INT in Calgary.


----------



## Inquisitive08 (29 May 2008)

hey all I joining the reserves, and my choice is Int Ops, I was wondering what the courses were like?  are they like the res infantry course, where you are woken up at the crack of dawn and given all kinds of crap to do...and ran into the ground (figuratively)  or are they more like the Navy reserve courses where you finish at 4ish everyday and get all your nights and weekends to yourself??

Just curious what I am to expect, any helpful tidbits would be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## George Wallace (29 May 2008)

Well.  Everyone gets to enjoy that "getting up before you go to bed" and "bag drive" of the Infantry soldier for their first year, as they do their Reserve BMQ and SQ courses.  After all the chaff are weeded out then the remainer will go on to Trades Training in whatever Trade they have been selected for.  If you are Cbt Arms you will have lots of Classroom and Field Trg.  Other Trades have lots of Classroom and Homework.  Not many are "Navy Reserve" type courses that "finish at 4ish everyday".


----------



## DONT_PANIC (29 May 2008)

Even if you are on a "done at 4 navy reserve" course, many of them require some serious homework to be done in the off hours in order to make the course more condensed.


----------



## Greymatters (29 May 2008)

Inquisitive08 said:
			
		

> hey all I joining the reserves, and my choice is Int Ops, I was wondering what the courses were like?  are they like the res infantry course, where you are woken up at the crack of dawn and given all kinds of crap to do...and ran into the ground (figuratively)  or are they more like the Navy reserve courses where you finish at 4ish everyday and get all your nights and weekends to yourself??



A quick correction - it's "INT OP" not INT OPS".

Your local Int office/rep should be able to give you an overview of the current course requirements, as well as a 'reading list' to prepare you for the course (after you qualify for joining, of course).  Lacking that, its not as physically hard as the Infantry course, but its unlikely you will be hitting the pub for beer at 4 every day.  You will definately get all your 'nights and weekends to yourself' - expect to be in your room, on nights and weekends, by yourself, as you study... lots of studying...


----------



## Inquisitive08 (29 May 2008)

thank you for the correction.

A) I don't drink or hit the pubs...so that is inconsequential, and yes I know that maybe they "technically" finish their day earlier but they are studying and what not.

by having your nights and weekends I meant, not being confined to barracks, to be honest in my own time i'm just looking at hitting the gym, and maybe hitting up a movie now and again. In essence being left to my own device, and treated like an adult, expected to balance, work (including homework) and personal life.

George just wanted to say that your Other trades comment, is basically what the Naval Reserves courses are like.


----------



## Greymatters (29 May 2008)

Inquisitive08 said:
			
		

> by having your nights and weekends I meant, not being confined to barracks, to be honest in my own time i'm just looking at hitting the gym, and maybe hitting up a movie now and again. In essence being left to my own device, and treated like an adult, expected to balance, work (including homework) and personal life.



Each has their own way of doing things, different resources, different schedules and different budgets.  In the end, only the local Int office/unit putting on the course has the right information you need...


----------

